# Need advice regarding European travel



## exyeh (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi, my daughter is going to a solo Spain and France (Paris) trip, about 12 days. This is also her first time.(we have not been there, either). She is planning to use her credit card but surely would need some cash while she is there? My question is just about how much cash she needs to bring with her to this trip? She plans to do some foreign currency exchange here in the U.S. and like to have some idea about this. I would appreciate if any tugger give some adive? BTW, she is careful about spending money, not  the type of spending a lot.


----------



## secord (Aug 11, 2017)

A minimum of a 50 euros a day would be advisable. You need money for tips, smaller cafes, some types of transportation, outdoor markets etc.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2017)

The best way to get cash in a foreign country is to use the ATM machine there. Some bank charges a nominal fee (still better than exchanging at the bank in most cases), others waive the fee. I use First Rebulic ATM card when traveling overseas. Has been great so far.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 11, 2017)

secord said:


> A minimum of a 50 euros a day would be advisable. You need money for tips, smaller cafes, some types of transportation, outdoor markets etc.


You don't need money for tips as it is not expected in Europe. In most places the service charge is included in the bill. If paying cash it's typical to leave a few coins behind but certainly nothing bigger and none of this percentage nonsense.


----------



## Here There (Aug 11, 2017)

exyeh said:


> Hi, my daughter is going to a solo Spain and France (Paris) trip, about 12 days. This is also her first time.(we have not been there, either). She is planning to use her credit card but surely would need some cash while she is there? My question is just about how much cash she needs to bring with her to this trip? She plans to do some foreign currency exchange here in the U.S. and like to have some idea about this. I would appreciate if any tugger give some adive? BTW, she is careful about spending money, not  the type of spending a lot.


I've taken multi-week solo trips to France, Belgium and UK for the past 3 years and have 2 separate 2+ week trips scheduled for 2018.  I too am careful about spending money and find that it's easier to use the credit card to pay for most purchases incl. meals, admission fees, bus or metro fares, souvenir purchases, and the occasional cab fare.  I have several travel-friendly cc's that don't charge foreign transaction fees and I might use one to pay for meals, another for transport, etc., to make it simpler to track the expenses.  However some local currency is needed -- to spend at flea markets, produce stands, street food stalls, to tip (mandatory) the WC attendants, when it's clear that these vendors don't accept plastic then I have no choice but to use foreign money.

I usually get an ATM withdrawal of, say, 100euros the moment I spot a handy* ATM and I find that amount of pocket money is adequate for a week or so.  Whatever funds are left over will be spent on snacks or trinkets.  Or stored away -- along with refillable transit passes -- for the next adventure.

*note re "handy" ATMs -- your US bank may partner with global alliance banks so that you won't get charged a flat transaction fee to withdraw funds from their local ATMs.  In my case it's Scotiabank in Canada, BNP in France, Barclay in UK...so the only fee I pay is a 3% exchange fee, which is way less than paying an extra $5 per withdrawal and affords me the luxury of withdrawing an extra 20euros if I need a bit more cash.

additional pointers:  https://thepointsguy.com/2016/05/save-on-overseas-atm-withdrawals/


----------



## exyeh (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for all the information!! It is a very big help for us!! Tuggers are great!! Whenever I ask a question, the help come
instantly!!


----------



## Tamino (Aug 11, 2017)

Here There said:


> the only fee I pay is a 3% exchange fee, which is way less than paying an extra $5 per withdrawal and affords me the luxury of withdrawing an extra 20euros if I need a bit more cash.



Sorry Here There but paying 3% on an ATM withdrawal is very expensive.  The banks, such as Bank of America, which charge a fixed fee, typically $5, plus a percentage are thieves and their clientèle should really find a bank which wants their business.

EU banks do not charge for ATM withdrawals.  The exchange network, such as Maestro or Pulse, typically charges 1% of the transaction total as a currency conversion fee.  Any other charges (foreign transaction fees) come directly from your local bank for no other reason than they want your money.  Local banks do not provide any service specific to foreign ATM withdrawals.

I would always travel with some cash but it need not be in any denomination other than US dollars.  It is best to use EU bank ATMs to obtain euros.  Obtaining euros while in the USA is very expensive and not necessary.

Credit cards function similarly.  However there is a huge difference in what they charge customers for international transactions.  Capital One 360, USAA, and Andrews FCU, among others, offer credit cards which charge you the least for international transactions - typically 0% which means they refund the 1% currency conversion fee.

One point to keep in mind - never accept DCC or dynamic currency conversion.  This is the credit card option you may be given to pay a bill in your home country currency.  Always pay in the local currency, euros in this case, never pay in dollars if you are outside of the USA.  There are two reasons:

1.  the exchange rate offered is typically not the current mid market rate and is usually far less advantageous for you.
2.  Visa and Mastercard changed their user agreements some years ago and even if your transaction is in dollars, you will pay any normal currency conversion or foreign transaction fees if the transaction is completed outside of USA.

Granted, many will find that these tips save them little in overall costs if they rarely travel outside of the USA but for others, the savings can really add up.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2017)

There are banks that do not charge an ATM fee, such as First Republic Bank that I mentioned above. Many credit unions charge a lower fee. I also use credit cards for most of the transactions, only withdraw cash for incidental expenses.


----------



## Here There (Aug 11, 2017)

Tamino said:


> Sorry Here There but paying 3% on an ATM withdrawal is very expensive.  The banks, such as Bank of America, which charge a fixed fee, typically $5, plus a percentage are thieves and their clientèle should really find a bank which wants their business.


Even if the 3% exchange rate is high, 3% on 100euros is only 3euros -- less than the cost of a cup of coffee.  That was why I recommended that most items could be charged via plastic.


> EU banks do not charge for ATM withdrawals.  The exchange network, such as Maestro or Pulse, typically charges 1% of the transaction total as a currency conversion fee...It is best to use EU bank ATMs to obtain euros.


Thanks for the tip.  Now can a non-EU bank customer use EU bank ATMs to obtain euros for free or will they get slapped with a transaction fee?


> Granted, many will find that these tips save them little in overall costs if they rarely travel outside of the USA but for others, the savings can really add up.


I completely agree!  That was why I alerted the OP re the difference between the % rate and a fixed fee.  [btw Bank of America was the bank that only charges 3% and does NOT charge a fixed fee.] And for anyone other than a frequent traveler outside of the USA is it worthwhile to alter an existing banking relationship just to save a few euros?


----------



## Tamino (Aug 11, 2017)

Here There said:


> Now can a non-EU bank customer use EU bank ATMs to obtain euros for free or will they get slapped with a transaction fee?



There is no charge for anyone to use an EU bank ATM.  However, not all ATMs are bank ATMs.  Nonbank ATMs may have fees.

ATMs only disperse bills.  There may be no fees using a bank ATM but there probably will be currency conversions fees farther down stream and ultimately your home town bank may add fees.

I understand that the All Points network is completely free to use, no fees of any kind, for those whose banks are associated.  However, the only All Points ATMs in Europe, of which I am aware, are in the UK.



Here There said:


> And for anyone other than a frequent traveler outside of the USA is it worthwhile to alter an existing banking relationship just to save a few euros?



I certainly understand that but I look at how a bank treats its customers and excessive foreign transaction fees are an indication that a bank may be more interested in fees than good customer service.


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Exeh,

Make sure your daughter contacts her bank and credit card company (for the cards she will be using in Europe), letting them know of the dates of her travel and the countries she will be using her card in.  Otherwise they may think the charge is fraudulent and deny access.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you so much!! All the help is a great references! Thank you, Carol!


----------



## gresmi (Aug 24, 2017)

Just use the cambios. The exchange rates are better and fees are less. Tell her to ask the locals when she gets there. I know where the best place in Paris, but it would be hard to explain. We exchanged there during a full day walking through Paris from Arondissement 7 to Montemartre. I believe it was in the 12th, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## taterhed (Aug 24, 2017)

To echo:

Use a credit card with no FTF for as many purchases as possible.
Always pay/extract in Euros--best exchange rate
Always use ATM's at a major and known bank location, preferably one which has controlled access (not on street)
Always monitor your credit card when paying.  Most places bring the read to you for sign/tip--unlike America where the card disappears behind the curtain. 
Always check ATM's or other self-pay machines to insure that a credit-card 'skimmer' has not been installed on the machine.  They are harder to find that you might think.
Don't carry expensive items (wallet, iphone, cameras etc..) on straps around your shoulder/neck, don't carry a hand-held or sling purse, etc...  Carry minimal money/cards/id that is required when in very busy areas (tourist areas) and carry in button/zip pocket or money-belt etc.. if possible.  Pick-pockets/purse snatchers are quick, good and very hard to catch
Discover your cell phone benefits/services for your journey BEFORE you leave the states.  Most cell companies now offer generous or free text/data/roaming benefits if you just give them a call.  Program/enable the free roaming/texting/data features and understand the cost to use your phone during your travels.  Program the airline, credit card, travel desk, emergency numbers into your phone before traveling.  Keep in mind:  international numbers may not be same as US numbers.  A quick call before leaving the states will give you the info you need so you can cancel a credit card or rebook a ticket or get medical help (insurance) etc... should you need it. 
Suggest your DD send you a text/email at a regular interval or before/after each travel segment.  Gives you peace of mind, but also helps if you need to get in touch or provide assistance.
Hope this helps.  Also, consider using wifi-calling, chat, email or text help when overseas, as voice calls may be prohibitively expensive when trying to resolve issues.


----------



## exyeh (Aug 24, 2017)

Rob, thank you so much for the info, this is great!! I appreciate tuggers are always so generously spending so much time trying to help each other!! This info will help ourselves in the future also!!


----------



## Here There (Sep 25, 2017)

One other thought popped up, as I plan for my own 2 trips next year: Your daughter might want to buy a Sim card to insert into her unlocked smartphone. For about 10euros she could get one month of unlimited calls, texts and 6k of data that's good for France and Spain (they've recently elim roaming charges betw EU countries.) Just look for a cell store, eg, Orange. 

I bought a Sim for my week London visit last March and found it an indispensable tool for checking on train schedules, calling airlines, verifying the exact tour pickup spots, and mapping urban walking routes.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

There are better and worse SIM card deals for tourists to the EU.  As you mentioned, the elimination of roaming fees has opened the market a bit.  Keep in mind, the  better deals may not be in the country you're visiting.  As for your example, I'm pretty sure you didn't mean 6k of data....but I've posted some examples here....

for a short trip of 12 days, the US cell phone INTL text/data allowances coupled with 'free' wifi calling using various apps or simply the phone....is probably the cheaper (and easier) option.


*                            Price     calls    Texts    Internet  Validity    Where to buy it*

*Orange Holiday *39.99€    2 h   1000   10GB   14 days    Shop or online

*Lyca Mobile       *14.99€  UNL      UNL    6GB    30 days    Online
                                     France
                          29.99€  UNL      UNL    6GB   30 days     Online
                                      INTL


*Welcome          *24.99€  1 h        500    2gb   14 days   shop/online
*Package (SFR)*

There are better deals....just an example  http://www.france-hotel-guide.com/en/blog/sim-french-card-where-to-buy-and-comparing-solutions/


----------



## exyeh (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the info! Just to update, my daughter considered getting an international SIM, but then she found out that our cell phone plan allowed for free data and texts so she thought that made more sense. She did end up needing to make a phone call one time while she was there so it would have been helpful if she did have one, but since it was just one call, it was fine. She also called her credit cards to find out which ones didn't carry foreign transaction fees, and used those, and then she brought a couple of ATM/debit cards too that didn't charge her withdrawal fees for when she needed cash. It was not too bad for her! Thanks everyone for all your help and advice!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

